# Eheim 2217 enough?



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Will the Eheim 2217 be enough filtration for a 36x18x18 tank? Tank will have all slow growing plants anubias's, ferns, moss and will not be heavily planted. Not positive on all the inhabitants probably Ottos, Cory's, some shrimp and schooling fish. Let me know if more info is needed.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Tank holds about 48 gallons. I would like to only use one filter was hoping to run one 2217 and not 2 2215s. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Over 60 views and no opinions?  [smilie=f:


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I run a 2028 on my 40 breeder (36x18x16). It has a flow rating of 277 gph and the 2217 has a flow rating of 264 gph. These are basically the same, but my 2028 has a 5/8" output and the 2217 has an 1/2" output. I have plenty of flow. My current flows in a counterclockwise direction. I am using Eheim's optional installation kits 1 and 2 which came with it. They are mounted on the left side. I added an extra section to the spray bar so that it would reach all the way across. This added several more holes for the water to flow out of. It still has good flow. Below is a picture of how I set it up. I have mine flowing through an UV and a Hydor heater. I also have it flowing through a pump for CO2 misting, but when I turn the pump off, there is hardly any difference in the flow. If you set your intake and spray bar like mine, you can install a tiny powerhead, like a Rio 50, on the back of the right side so that it is blowing towards the left side. This adds a little extra flow for cheap, but it is not really needed.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

For what you describe (not heavily planted) it will be plenty flow to have 1 2217. You won't need more than that unless you start getting thick stands of plants that block flow or absorb energy and slow the flow in the tank.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the input!!  I'm planning on using lily pipes do you think this will be alright for flow?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeah, lily pipes should give you better flow actually...make it easier to achieve the circulation that Niko tries to bring to our attention when he talks about filtration (with the input and output on the same side of the tank... ).


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It think that it should have good flow with Lily Pipes. The flow should be stronger than what is coming out of my spray bar and I have plenty of flow.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Sweet!! Thanks guys, gonna put in the interwebs purchase tomorrow!! My tank doesn't arrive till the end of Feb-beginning of March pics/ journal to come. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

LeftC is the input size the same as the output 1/2"?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Travis.808 said:


> Left C is the input size the same as the output 1/2"?


The 2217 has a 16/22mm intake and a 12/16mm output. Or, 5/8" / 7/8" intake and 1/2" / 5/8" output.

I don't know if there are Lily Pipe kits for the 2217. You may have to purchase the parts separately.

I have a Lily Pipe kit for a 2217 that I am not using. I don't know if I will use it any time soon. I had to put this aquarium set up on hold.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Leftc! Are you looking to sell?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I have a 2217 on my 40 gallon breeder. The planting is dense, so I decided I needed more circulation and added a 250 gph powerhead. Filter output, inlet, and power head are arranged to produce a circular pattern of flow (gyre) in the tank, as per Niko.

This has been set up for about a year, and works perfectly.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks Michael! I'm trying to keep as little things as possible in the tank, hopefully I don't pass the plant density threshold! I'm in talks with a local glass shop to custom blow some lily pipes if they aren't too expensive.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Travis.808 said:


> Thanks Left C! Are you looking to sell?


You are very welcome! I might sell them.

I'm using a 2028 right now that uses 16/22mm tubing on both the intake and the output. In order for me to use them, I need to reduce the output to 12/16mm. I have the parts to do it, but I have good flow right now with what I am using (Eheim's installation kits 1 and 2). Also, I have a glass top over the aquarium. I can't use this top with the output Lily Pipe.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Michael said:


> I have a 2217 on my 40 gallon breeder. The planting is dense, so I decided I needed more circulation and added a 250 gph powerhead. Filter output, inlet, and power head are arranged to produce a circular pattern of flow (gyre) in the tank, as per Niko.
> 
> This has been set up for about a year, and works perfectly.


Hi Michael

Is your circular flow clockwise or counterclockwise?

What powerhead did you add?

I haven't seen any of niko's posts about a circular flow. Do you have any links?

Thanks! Sorry 'bout all the questions.

Left C


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Left C,

The circulation in my tank is clockwise, but that doesn't matter. It is set up that way because it was easier to hide the equipment on the right side of the tank.

The powerhead is a generic submersible fountain pump, the kind with suction cup feet on the bottom. It sticks to the glass on the left side so that the flow is directed along the back glass to the right.

The discussion about flow, gyre, and circulation is at http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...club/75400-excited-word-about-filtration.html It's a long read, but worth it!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Michael said:


> Hi Left C,


Thank you very much for the response, Michael.



Michael said:


> The circulation in my tank is clockwise, but that doesn't matter. It is set up that way because it was easier to hide the equipment on the right side of the tank.


I have my 40 breeder set up to flow in a counterclockwise direction. I have my intake and spraybar on the left side. This is the way that was shown how to set it up in an Eheim filter manual. It is not because of the Coriolis Effect. 



Michael said:


> The powerhead is a generic submersible fountain pump, the kind with suction cup feet on the bottom. It sticks to the glass on the left side so that the flow is directed along the back glass to the right.


I've added a small Rio 50 powerhead to the right side. Its feet are on its backside. It is placed on the right side pane blowing toward the left side. It flows about 60 gph or thereabouts. It is actually enough to cause the water to flow in a counterclockwise direction all by itself. This surprised me! With it turned off, I still get a counterclockwise flow from the intake and spraybar.



Michael said:


> The discussion about flow, gyre, and circulation is at http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...club/75400-excited-word-about-filtration.html It's a long read, but worth it!


Thank you for the link. I'll be glad to read it.


----------

